# Какой не новый аккордеон 3/4 лучше ребенку (не выборный)?



## mamamashi (6 Дек 2019)

Подскажите пожалуйста, ребенок учится в музыкальной школе, вырастает из 1/2, надо 3/4 (именно 3/4, 7/8 - тяжелее, у меня девочка очень худенькая). Рассматриваем варианты weltmeister meteor weltmeister caprise есть ещё weltmeister caprise N и нашли скандалли 3/4 с сурдиной (вообще наверное старенький)


вот такая модель. Примерно в такую же стоимость ( нам надо не дороже 60.000 руб) есть Hochner он не то немецкий не то китайский, я не поняла из характеристик - заметно тяжелее чем немецкие. Какую модель лучше рассмотреть, я не музыкант и инструмент оцениваю довольно приблизительно.
Хотя понимаю, надо его живьем смотреть, как клавиши работают. Все инструменты в разных городах, мне бы совет - который лучше, с чего начать


----------



## zet10 (6 Дек 2019)

Скандалли вообще не нужно покупать, старая рухлядь у бестолковых перекупщиков на метро Выхино, якобы "магазин скупка"


----------



## Alex33 (7 Дек 2019)

Желательно знать где проживаете? Юрий (zet10), уверен поможет, да и другие пользователи подскажут.


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)

Нижний Тагил Свердловская область, за совет про Скандалли - спасибо, выяснили что он не совсем подходит ещё по размеру (не знаю как правильно -клавиши у него узкие), а мы ищем аккордеон - "как в музыкалке" чтоб ширина клавиш совпдала.


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)

Подскажите ещё пожалуйста нашли на авито инструмент (правда судя по фото не 3/4 а все таки 7/8) прикольной такой фирмы за подозрительно низкую цену, написано - инструмент восстановлен до состояния нового, с владельцем , связаться не удалось , чтоб выяснить что именно он там восстанавливал. Какая вероятность того , что в корпусе от 
bugari Junior fisa 115j - так называется инструмент - внутри может оказаться совсем не то что я ожидаю. При условии что я вообще не разбираюсь в инструменте и мне даже если его изнутри покажут я ничего особо и не пойму.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Дек 2019)

Поглядел, что у Вас по области есть. Мало чего. Я бы как переходный инструмент поглядел вот этот. Не читайте что там пишет владелец, он перекуп и явно не очень в теме... . Но перекуп не будет брать хлам, ибо его трудно продавать... .


https://www.avito.ru/sverdlovskaya_oblast_berezovskiy/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_58_1576321076?slocation=653700


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)

Спасибо, тот что в Березовском (модель забыла) тяжелый будет и 6 ряд кнопочек в левом ряду - педагог сказала нам не нужен пока , и регистров у него много. Мы мобильные это уже 3-ий инструмент который я своему ребенку подбираю ищу что нибудь не очень старинное. если инструмент стоящий мы готовы хоть в Москву, хоть в Питер. Я ращу сразу двух маленьких аккордеонистов по этому и ищу инструмент чтоб ещё послужил, двоим...


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)

и я всегда очень за мех переживаю, чем старше инструмент тем сложнее выбрать, тем более что я в них (аккордеонах) не разбираюсь


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Дек 2019)

Так Вам трёхголосый и с неполными басами? Нет ничего проще. Я-то думал... .


https://www.avito.ru/nizhniy_tagil/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_stella_34_1797746153


Если Стелла не убитая- она ещё послужит.
А что Вы именно за мех переживаете? Берём аккордеон в сжатом состоянии. Никаких кнопок не нажимаем. Держим за один из полукорпусов, встаём. Второй полукорпус начинает ехать вниз. Считаем медленно "один- два- три.....". Если сосчитаете хотя бы до 30-ти, пока мех растянется- он годен. Для проверки только что пытался для подтверждения держать свой рабочий "Метеор 4\4". Додержал до 70-ти и устал... . Он только начал ехать вниз... .


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)

да такой как на фото, а вот на счет "не убитая" не знаю, как это проверить.спасибо, этот инструмент в моем городе, возьмем с собой мастера по ремонту посмотрим. большое спасибо за помощь.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Дек 2019)

Так возьмите ещё и девочку, она сразу поймёт если аккордеон не играет как ей нравится...


----------



## zet10 (7 Дек 2019)

Не надо брать "Стеллу", надо брать "Каприс", цена вопроса инструмента в состоянии нового 30 тысяч рублей
Прекрасный инструмент для обучения ребёнка!


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Дек 2019)

Каприсы и Метеоры свежее. Но я в Свердловской области их не обнаружил. Потроха те же почти, но лет на ...дцать моложе. Зависит от состояния и отношения.
П.С. Каприсы разливистее Метеоров. Метеоры унисонистее Каприсов. Так что смотря что играть... .


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)

я поняла, будем искать каприс, а вот как на счет Hohner есть новые аккордеоны этой марки/фирмы по цене примерно как Каприс, но ведь эти аккордеоны "моложе" в разы. У нас в Тагиле просто нет таких, чтобы "живьем" увидеть/поиграть, а вообще они в продаже есть. Они хуже чем Каприсы ( я просто не знаю тонкостей, они новее а стоят дешевле что-то значит в них не так?). Просто у нас был случай школе сельской подарили аккордеон Farinelli местная администрация, думали итальянский. Он внешне красивый, весь блестящий - так на полке и стоит как муляж - ни один мастер за него не взялся (внутри что-то сразу сломалось и не починить), никто на нем не играет.
Вот я и думаю - лучше уж возрастной Каприс, чем какой-нибудь новый аккордеон, кто его делал и где не всегда понятно.


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Так Вам трёхголосый и с неполными басами? Нет ничего проще. Я-то думал... .
> 
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/nizhniy_tagil/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_stella_34_1797746153
> ...


за мех переживаю - потому что во внутренности инструмента не заглядываю -всё равно ведь не разбираюсь, а мех он "снаружи." Протестировали свои домашние аккордеоны (их аж целых три), вельтмейстеры тест прошли на отлично, но они и относительно не старые,а отечественный Аккорд тест провалил, к счету 10 мех уже весь растянулся на максимум. Хотя внешне инструмент- ну обычный, у правого полукорпуса крышка отвалилась (болтики выкрутились, инструмент у нас аж 1959 года) так под крышкой ни ржавчины, ни пыли так чтоб уж много, ничего такого, алюминиевые детальки все на месте, кнопки\клавиши тоже.


----------



## acco (7 Дек 2019)

mamamashi, научитесь писать с большой буквы. В другой раз тему просто удалять буду.


----------



## ugly (8 Дек 2019)

mamamashi написал(а):


> а вот как на счет Hohner есть новые аккордеоны этой марки/фирмы по цене примерно как Каприс,


Это вряд ли. Новые аккордеоны даже "ВонГлянь" (Фаринелли как раз из таких) стоят дороже Каприсов, и сильно. Если это настоящий Хонер, то он не может быть настолько дешевым.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Дек 2019)

Настоящий Хонер нашего времени- чисто КНР. Можно, конечно, купить для смеха. Но смех продлится недолго... .


----------



## ugly (8 Дек 2019)

Александр, КНР - это просто завод: что закажешь, то и будет сделано.
Значит, Хонер заказывает именно это.


----------

